
I Asked a Psychopath How to Stop Caring About Rejection - kposehn
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/i-asked-a-psychopath-how-to-stop-caring-about-rejection?utm_content=inf_10_3687_2&utm_source=wildhair&utm_campaign=fijifrost&tse_id=INF_c8ae8a50f2f511e6a03c354c456e1db2
======
Lintaris
The dread of social rejection is likely a learnt response. A person should be
able to learn to be unaffected by social rejection.

The article makes it more complex than it should be.

